# National Zoo volunteer opportunities



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Passing this along since a few people have shown interest in helping out.

There are 2 areas which are looking for volunteer help in September and October. One is at the Zoo in an office setting, while the other is in a lab out at CRC in Front Royal. Let me know if you are interested.


*National Zoo, Rock Creek Campus, Washington, DC*

Weekdays in the FONZ communications office, anytime between 9am and 4pm. Approximately 4 hours a week for the first few weeks in September.

The Conservation Research Center is changing its name, so help is needed in going through the FONZ.org system and changing the name over when appropriate. Ability to use Word and some other Microsoft software is required. The entire project should not take more than 12-16 hours over the month of September.


*
CRC Campus, Front Royal, Virginia*

Mondays and Fridays 8:30am – 11:00pm
September through October

Assist CRC keeper staff in Panamanian golden frog husbandry. It would include changing paper towels, misting, feeding, and cleaning.
The frogs are a part of an intensive study, so strict protocols must be followed in the frog holding areas. Help is needed the first week of September through the last week of October. If you can volunteer Monday or Friday on a weekly basis, it would be best.



If you can help with one of these projects, please email or call and I will have more details.



Dan



Dan Rauch

Program Supervisor

Friends of the National Zoo

National Zoological Park

P.O. Box 37012

MRC-5516

Washington, DC 20013

Phone - (202) 633-3062

Fax - (202) 673-0241

[email protected]

[email protected]



The National Zoo is accredited by the Association of Zoos and Aquariums.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish I didn't live so far from the VA location, that's outta my way...if I didn't work fulltime I would be on it.
Thanks Lee

Maybe one weekend if its possible I can go with you to check it out what you do there.


----------

